# 942 Black Screen (no video) has audio



## Jerry T (Jun 27, 2006)

I am new to this forum. I have a 942 that the screen will go black and I still have audio. It will usually happen when the receiver is powered up in the late afternoon, the audio comes on with no picture, happens on TV 1 and TV 2. It also happens while watching the TV and will go black at anytime. Seems like the receiver loses the video or could the LNB be causing this problem. I reboot or unplug the unit and it will come back on with video and be ok for a couple of hours or even the rest of the day. This started happening right after 6-19-06. I have contacted the dealer that I purchased the receiver from and he is looking into the problem. The receiver's warrantee is up in July.
If anyone could suggest what I should do it would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you
Jerry


----------



## gianfri (Jun 20, 2005)

Jerry T said:


> I am new to this forum. I have a 942 that the screen will go black and I still have audio. It will usually happen when the receiver is powered up in the late afternoon, the audio comes on with no picture, happens on TV 1 and TV 2. It also happens while watching the TV and will go black at anytime. Seems like the receiver loses the video or could the LNB be causing this problem. I reboot or unplug the unit and it will come back on with video and be ok for a couple of hours or even the rest of the day. This started happening right after 6-19-06. I have contacted the dealer that I purchased the receiver from and he is looking into the problem. The receiver's warrantee is up in July.
> If anyone could suggest what I should do it would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you
> Jerry


You may want to search previous threads. This is likely a software-related issue and it has been reported repeatedly. There are several variations of it. For example, see:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=49280


----------



## Jerry T (Jun 27, 2006)

gianfri said:


> You may want to search previous threads. This is likely a software-related issue and it has been reported repeatedly. There are several variations of it. For example, see:
> 
> Thanks this seems to have started around 6-19-06 after 287. It still happens after 288. I do a reboot or unplug the 942 and it is good for most of the day. It comes back with the same symtoms and problems the next day or after the unit has not been in use for several hours.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I experienced this problem yesterday.


----------



## Jerry T (Jun 27, 2006)

My problem with the black screen is getting worse, happens at least 2 or 3 times a day. Will happen on TV 1 and TV 2. It will happen on TV 1 and TV 2 will be fine or TV 2 will go out and TV 1 will be fine. I am ready to get rid of the 942. I wish I still had my C Band Satellite system.


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

Does the screen go totally black or does it just freeze on the image?

Mine is doing what you talk about only it just freezes on the current image for 5 t o10 seconds.


----------



## Jerry T (Jun 27, 2006)

Gremraf said:


> Does the screen go totally black or does it just freeze on the image?
> 
> Mine is doing what you talk about only it just freezes on the current image for 5 t o10 seconds.


The screen goes completly black. Happens on TV 1 and TV 2 or on one but not the other. I also have the video freeze for a couple of seconds at a time like you state.

I can't beleive I actually bought this piece of Sh-t. I also can't beleive that 
Rick from Freedom Satellite has not called me back. He was very helpful when I bought this so called receiver from him. The warentty is up this month, so if I sound upset you are right. Plus my wife just got home after spending a couple of days at her friends house and watched Direct TV and didn't even have any video or sound freezes much less the black screen reboot crap.
DISHNETWORK sould pay some attention.
My 2 cents Ecostar stinks they couldn't make it in the C Band market so they sold their junk to DBS.
Jerry


----------



## frossie (Jun 8, 2004)

The workaround for this bug that I have found is that when you switch the DVR on, WAIT until both sound and video are playing before pushing ANY other buttons on your remote (DVR or channel up or whatever).


----------



## Antibus (Dec 17, 2005)

Just had the black screen happen to me again! Was watching the All Star Game on my local OTA HD station and the signal started dropping out (I'm quite far from the transmitter and can get evening fade on some channels). After about 20 minutes of occasional freezes and "lost signal" alerts, the 942 crashed and rebooted itself. 

Kept watching for a bit, switched to the SD station when the signal dropped out, came back and had a black screen with audio. Hit PIP Swap to go to the other tuner and all is well with that tuner and kept watching.

Unfortunately, I'm right now recording a show on the good tuner and would really like to watch the news on another channel, but can't - still black with audio if I switch to any other channel! I'd normally do a front panel reset to recover, but I don't want to lose my recording (or have a gap in it). Sigh....

Anyone know if the 622 has this same problem?

-- Andy


----------



## Jerry T (Jun 27, 2006)

I talked to a tech at Dishnetwork. He was convinced it was a software problem and he said it should be fixed in about a month. This is total bullsh-t, I bought this 942 to watch TV not to keep pushing the reset button 6 times a day. People ***** about Microsoft and their bugs! Wow Dishnetwork makes them look perfect. I am going to let my subscription expire and then you will see this 942 on Ebay. Then I'll go to Direct TV and let them give me a box.
Screw Dishnetwork they are just a bunch of rip off artists.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jerry T said:


> ... This is total bullsh-t, I bought this 942 to watch TV not to keep pushing the reset button 6 times a day. ...
> Screw Dishnetwork they are just a bunch of rip off artists.


Hope you enjoy Direct. That's probably a record - five posts and gone.

Just a thought, but instead of accepting the decision of one CSR, why don't you spend some time reading some threads here and learn what recourses are available. Having to get up and re-boot your receiver six times a day is not acceptable ... nor is it commonly found.

One possible solution would be to call again and speak to another CSR and if that does not yield satisfaction, politely ask to speak to a supervisor.

Another tack might be to E-mail Mr. Ergen's high level staff at [email protected] and ask for some help.

And of course there is always the "Five posts and quit" approach.


----------



## Jerry T (Jun 27, 2006)

Okay, Okay, I have talked with the techs so many times it is unreal. I am on my 3rd 942 receiver. Dish sent a tech out and checked out the dish and install, said everything was fine. He called in to Dish and Dish said that someone from engineering would contact me within 3 days. They never called, but after 2-1/2 days the system worked fine, was it the call from the tech? 9 days later, today the screen is black and the picture is jumping again. Called Dish asked for a supervisor, she was no help at all. Now another tech is coming out Sunday AM. The first tech said I should get a 622 unit as there are no problems with them. Good? thet want $200.00 to change from the 942 to the 622. What happened to the "latest and greatest 942" system that I bought to begin with?
I guess the customer is just Sh-t with dish. I have never been treated like this with any company before. I was in the service repair business for 35 years and if treated someone like this I would have been sh-t canned in a heartbeat.
If this forum is monitored like the moderator says I would think that the company would be concerned. I guess they think they have market sewed up and don't need to worry about making due on their contracts or comittments


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jerry T said:


> Okay, Okay, I have talked with the techs so many times it is unreal. ... rant redacted


And the purpose of your post would be what? lol


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

If you think Dish sucks so much there is always Directv or cable. No one is forcing you to pay for what you seem to believe is subpar service.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jerry T said:


> If this forum is monitored like the moderator says ...


It isn't a pushbutton "post here and your wishes come true". Especially when your posts are, to say it mildly, impolite.

Constructive comments and criticism works best. You started out OK, but it appears that the constructive part of your criticism has ended. That is a shame.


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

James Long said:


> It isn't a pushbutton "post here and your wishes come true". Especially when your posts are, to say it mildly, impolite.
> 
> *Constructive comments and criticism works best.* You started out OK, but it appears that the constructive part of your criticism has ended. That is a shame.


Really? Has not worked for me. I'm still stuck with a 942 that was obsolete the same day I got it. And they want it and more money for me to upgrade to their next headache?

To avoid being labeled "impolite" I'll leave it at that. :lol:


----------

